# 1:20 Scale figures, accessories and vehicles - Big Country Toys



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Just found reference to Big Country Toys on another site. They have a small collection of 1:20 scale figures, vehicles and accessories. I just ordered the Areomotor windmill for $16, shipping included. It appears in the enlarged picture at least to be not too toy-like.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, a nice looking windmill that doesn't require arthritic hands to assemble 27,000 micronuts in the space of a cigar tube!









Can you post some pics when you get it assembled?

Thanks


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm assuming that, as the site states, "Minimum assembly required (three pieces)" even I, ham-fisted and presbyopiaed (is that a real word) should be able to stack one piece on top of the other.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to follow up - I received the windmill and it exactly matches the pictures from the seller's site. There was actually only two parts to assemble, the lower tower and the upper tower; a snap together assembly. Overall it is not too toy-like, but definitely not a fine scale model. I'll probably use in the background.

The plastic is rather "flexible" and I doubt that it will stand up to UV rays. Since it will be used indoors this is not really an issue for me. The plastic is rather shiny so I guess some type of dull cote spray is in order. I'm guessing that the plastic is similar to the type used in these kinds of toys - Skyrocopter; it's sort of like the original Tupperware.

Overall I'm pretty satisfied, especially considering the price. I didn't include any pictures since mine look no better than those of the vendor's site.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## madelinee (Dec 23, 2013)

I received the windmill and it exactly matches the pictures from the seller's site. There was actually only two parts to assemble, the lower tower and the upper tower; a snap together assembly. Overall it is not too toy-like, but definitely not a fine scale model. I'll probably use in the background. 
I have th same experience! 


Unconnected link removed by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone purchased some of their cattle or other figures? I'd like to hear your impressions on size and quality.

Been looking for some Hereford cows to put in this loading pen scene on my layout:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered some cattle. We'll see how they size up. The dimensions given seem about right.

When they arrive I'll post some info on them. I'll have to wait until the summer to get to my layout in Colorado. But I can compare them with a few G scale items I have here in California.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice setup Matt. 

No animals, mostly cars & tractors, but here's a 1:24 toy listing: 
http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/products.aspx?scale=1/24 

Here's some cows, but I think too big:
http://www.toyfarmers.us/farmanimals/cows.html 

Since I'm modeling pre-gas-engine era, I'm wanting to find a cheap source for 1:24-ish horses...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks CliffyJ

Our layout is 1:22.5, so I think the 1:20 scale cows should look alright. I'm using Preiser bulls right now. Nice scale (think 1:25), but they never had that beef cattle look to me.

Here's a link to a much larger image that really shows the details:

Larger Image


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very realistic! 

Well, if you're ok with that big of a critter, here's a $6 Holstein... 
http://www.happyhentoys.com/sch1363...&kw=sch13633&gclid=CKrambvd4LsCFct9OgodaVIARQ 

some smaller longhorns... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Longhor...-Hard-Plastic-animal-toy-2pcP75-/111249050574 

but I couldn't find better herefords than on the Big Country Toys site.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

One of our local feed stores carries this line and always has a big display around Christmas. They keep showing up in my Christmas stocking each year and I have a whole menagerie hiding on the layout. The animals are better than anything I have found at a hobby shop.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

My cows arrived. They look great. I got one bull, two cows, and two calves. They are close to Schleich in quality but just a little bit smaller in scale. Under certain lighting they can look a little shiny. So I'll likely do an over spray of dull cote. Although I'll do that once I get them to Colorado.

I placed the cows next to the only G scale loco I have at my place in California. It's a 1:20.3 Accucraft C-16. 

I think the cows scale looks perfect. And they should work really well for my mostly 1:22.5 scale layout in Colorado.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw some Big Country Toy products at my local Hobby Lobby yesterday. Although they didn't have any of the cows I got, they did have a few figures and the windmill.


----------

